# Military Personal?



## JMartinez (Oct 9, 2014)

Brethren, let me start off by saying that I support our military. I did however want to ask on this post where educated brethren can give me some feed back and words of wisdom. please don't get offended. I have talked to veterans and military personal who disrespect civilians simply for the fact they didn't serve our country. what are your opinions on this?


----------



## AaronSawyer (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm on active duty, on my second deployment to Afghanistan.  The only time I've ever been annoyed at civilians is when they seem generally disinterested when the military is used to inaugurate some foreign interventionist adventure - but that is just a general issue with society, not limited to civilians, really.


----------



## Morris (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a huge proponent for a volunteer service and not draft force for the reason that the military is not for everyone. I've never once looked down for someone who hasn't been in the military. We all play our part after all. I joined in '97 so it has been a different era than our Vietnam brothers. Perhaps their experiences coupled with a draft gives some of them a different view. 

The short answer is no. I often myself jealous of the mechanic when I struggle to swap an alternator out!


----------



## Pscyclepath (Oct 10, 2014)

Served right toward the end of the Vietnam era (though not in 'Nam itself); Jimmy Carter's Army, Ronald Reagan's Division '86 structure through the Cold War, and got recalled for stateside service in '02's Noble Eagle.  While proud to have served, I don't think that having done so makes me anyone special; likewise, those who chose not to serve simply missed a life-shaping experience, and I bear them no grudge.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 10, 2014)

I served a career active and reserve.  I have never seen disrespect shown simply because someone did not serve.  Now, if an individual begins declaring their opinion on military matters or criticizing the military, I may point out their lack of expertise.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 11, 2014)

I served in the military but I most certainly do not look down on anyone who has not. The military life is not for anyone.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 11, 2014)

Glen Cook said:


> I served a career active and reserve.  I have never seen disrespect shown simply because someone did not serve.  Now, if an individual begins declaring their opinion on military matters or criticizing the military, I may point out their lack of expertise.


Very good point.


----------



## smittyrock76 (Oct 12, 2014)

I am not offended by your question but when I think about the question it doesn't make much sense to me for any service member to think or carry himself or herself in such a manner. I only speak from from the experience of being apart of an all volunteer force, I was born after the draft. I have served for over 18 years and I have never looked down or frowned on a civilian because they have chosen not to served. In America we all have a choice on what we want to do in life. I think it's safe to say that the majority of US Service members are aware that we have an all volunteer force so therefore I have no reason to look at any American differently because they chose another path in life. When you look at the US population (over 300 million) versus the Americans who have served and are currently serving (1776-2012 40 million).  My numbers may not be accurate but they are close and by these numbers the U.S. Military is a small percentage of the U.S. Population, we are truly outnumbered. We fight for the freedom , rights and privileges of the Americans population, and part of that freedom is having a choice in picking a career path or whatever an American chooses to pursue in life. In my family only four of us have served in the military, I am not mad at those who chose not to serve. I have not seen, heard or met any service members from any branch who frowns on civilians for not serving. It does not happen often enough but when we are in uniform amongst the civilian population, it feels good when people of all ages, gender and ethnicity's say "Thank you for your service". Any Service member that would frown on a civilian for not serving obviously didn't pay attention when they enlisted into an all volunteer force. At the end of the day, we all have a choice and it's not meant for everyone to serve, someone has to work at the fast food restaurant, someone has to be a lawyer, doctor, and someone has to protect the American population. Whether protection of our freedoms come in the form of protection on the streets by a Law Enforcement Officer, or from a service member serving in a foreign land, it is a choice that each of the citizens of the United States make on their own. I appreciate all of the American population, even the ones who don't support the military, it is their freedom of choice and I respect that.


----------



## Angus (Nov 1, 2014)

I am Retired USAF and a disabled combat veteran, I don't look down upon civilians. But, I do look up to anyone who served in the military.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 11, 2014)

It's not that we look down on them for not serving, what we look Duran in them for as mentioned above is when they run their mouth about things they know nothing about.....also when they complain about trivial things like missing their girlfriend after just a day apart.  I watch "The Ultimate Fighter " the UFCs competition reality show.  The contestants are on the show for 6weeks for a chance at a 6 figure UFC contact.  Every season a few of then break down on camera about how much they misses their family.....our drives me nuts.  I was gone for12 and then 15 months.  It's not that hard.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 11, 2014)

I am a veteran. I served during the Indochina conflict (I did NOT serve in theater). I was spit on in Monterey, California, for being in uniform. It was a tough time for the troops. People actually came up to me, and told me to "Get out of VietNam". Like the generals really cared what a two-striper thought.

I have spent the last ten (10) years in Iraq/Afghanistan, as a civilian contractor. I am in awe of the men and women who risk their lives in these terrible places.

I do NOT "look down" on non-veterans. The military life is not for everyone. And, we have an all-volunteer force, so every one who is in uniform is there of their own free will and accord. And everyone who chooses not to serve, is a civilian of their own free will and accord. Freedom is what it is all about.

I always wear my service ribbons on Veteran's day. I expect NO gratitude from anyone for my service. In compensation of my service, I got a free country to live in. The blessings of liberty is all I expect for my military service.

May God continue to bless America.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 11, 2014)

Every single member of the uniformed services is taught that they are subordinate to to the chain of command, which ends with the Commander in Chief. By extension, that command serves at the pleasure of the electorate. Some members have clearly forgotten the oath they swore.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 1, 2015)

I joined in 1974, the year after the Vietnam war ended, and was called a baby killer and spit at a couple of times.  That passed after Reagan got in office.
Today I get fired up when some welfare sucking parasite thinks that they should have a free ride or are entitled to what we earned.


----------



## MasterMasonFromNV (Mar 10, 2015)

Military members are some of the most humble individuals you'll ever meet. I am a Army Veteran and a Combat Vet who served in Iraq, and the way I see it is that I served my country so others can enjoy their freedom. I served and answered my Country's call so others don't have to. It's a privilege serving in the Armed Forces, and an honor serving and protecting America for all Americans.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 30, 2015)

Morris said:


> I'm a huge proponent for a volunteer service and not draft force for the reason that the military is not for everyone. I've never once looked down for someone who hasn't been in the military. We all play our part after all. I joined in '97 so it has been a different era than our Vietnam brothers. Perhaps their experiences coupled with a draft gives some of them a different view.
> 
> The short answer is no. I often myself jealous of the mechanic when I struggle to swap an alternator out!


We have a secret amongst us mechanics. 10-14 US Army


----------



## cemab4y (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are interested in Freemasons in the military, or any aspect of military Freemasonry, please see:

http://forums.military.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/1350075960001

ANYONE can join in and participate.


----------



## Nick22 (Mar 31, 2015)

.


----------



## Thanh Chau (Apr 10, 2021)

Willaim Perkins said:


> I joined in 1974, the year after the Vietnam war ended, and was called a baby killer and spit at a couple of times.  That passed after Reagan got in office.
> Today I get fired up when some welfare sucking parasite thinks that they should have a free ride or are entitled to what we earned.



Thank you for being there, Sir!


----------



## Tylerl90 (Apr 10, 2021)

For some (like myself), the transition from the military back to civilian life was annoying on its own. The differences are vast and take awhile to acclimate to, so it's easy for civilians to come off as "annoying." However, in my experience, it's usually not for no reason. When a civilian starts commenting about military matters though, it tends to get old fast.


----------

